# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Аппаратное обеспечение  >  no signal input на мониторе

## studentmtk

вобщем нет сигнала на монитор,проверил монитор-впорядке,бп-в порядке,воткнул другую видюху-без изменений,подскажите в чем может быть проблема

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> вобщем нет сигнала на монитор,проверил монитор-впорядке,бп-в порядке,воткнул другую видюху-без изменений,подскажите в чем может быть проблема


Если это написано на экране монитора (надпись  "нет сигнала"  на любом языке в любом месте), то это хорошо - говорит о том, что что-то там в мониторе точно в порядке. Тогда нужно проверять, какой вход активен (у современных мониторов их несколько бывает и иногда с этим бывают дурки), проверять настройки входа и т.п., если не поможет - проверять исправность кабеля.

----------


## studentmtk

монитор старенький элт flatron T710PH. На другом компе все в порядке. Вопрос-должна ли пищать мать? и по этим звукам можно определить источник проблемы?И если она у меня молчит значаит ей конец?

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> монитор старенький элт flatron T710PH. На другом компе все в порядке. Вопрос-должна ли пищать мать? и по этим звукам можно определить источник проблемы?И если она у меня молчит значаит ей конец?


Если блок питания живой и что-то не в порядке типа памяти - пищать должна. Но далеко не всегда ... в идеале если дома нет приборов, то ПК нужно отнести в компьютерную лавку - пускай там проверят блок питания (он вполне мог погореть, это одна из самых распространенных проблем - особенно если нет ИБП), плюс есть специальные тест-платы, втыкаемые в свободный слот на материнке и показывающие на бортовых индикаторах коды диагностики. В качестве простейшей меры можно вынуть-вставить процессор, память, видеокарточку -на случай, если проблема в контактах

----------


## studentmtk

бп ставил новый-проблема осталась,скланяюсь к мамке,завтра возмю новую мать и проверю.вставлял-переставлял раз 20

----------


## PavelA

До этого более совр. монитор не стоял. Может Ваш старенький не поддерживает разрешение установленное на видеокарте.

----------


## Damien

[quote ] Может Ваш старенький не поддерживает разрешение установленное на видеокарте.[/quote]

в этом случае можно попробовать загрузиться в режиме - VGA.
(Это там же где и Safe Mode)

----------

